
FaceApp isn't stealing your data (as far as we can tell) - hhs
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/daveyalba/what-happens-when-you-upload-faceapp-photos
======
moksly
I never understood why the primary concern was privacy. I mean, it gets your
information from Facebook doesn’t it?

I’d be much more worried about what they’re training their algorithm to do.
Seeing your old self is fun and all, but if you helped the surveillance state
or deep fake troll factories, then it would probably be preferable to just
wait and see. Of course that’s just speculation on my part, maybe their
software will be used for something harmless.

~~~
BluffFace
Potentially, this means that people wanting to go "off the grid" (or who had
already done so) can be identified using old photos.

If you have any old photos of yourself anywhere on the internet, or even in
your offline gallery, you will be traceable.

